# Cardboard with ink on it



## savannahg4 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a whole bunch of cardboard boxes from usps that I would like to use for my rabbits to play with. Is the ink on the boxes safe for them? 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 1, 2013)

It's not the best for them to ingest. I use oatmeal containers that have the ink on the outside and my rabbits eat those and have no ill effects. It just isn't the best thing for them to ingest, thats why I am investing in some plain cardboard tubes they can play in.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2013)

It's soy ink so it's not a problem. What you have to watch out for is boxes with photo quality pics, as that is a plastic applique and that's not safe. Mine have been going thru cardboard boxes for more than a decade now with no problems.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 3, 2013)

Diaper boxes are those boxes with the full color plastic stuff on them. Those are the ones that aren't good. 
Just plain boxes though, like UPS boxes are okay. I give my bun those boxes every time we get one.


----------



## PaGal (Sep 3, 2013)

One tip though with the UPS boxes if they have been used in shipping, they often arrive with a film of dirt on them. I would suggest using a damp rag or paper towels to first wipe off the boxes. Also remove any tape.


----------

